# ‘Alien’-Like Skulls Found in Mexico



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Archaeologists in Mexico have uncovered 25 “alien”-looking human skulls with in a cemetery in the northwest state of Sonora, they said today.

Some of the skulls showed “deformities,” said Cristina Garcia Moreno, who worked on the excavation project with Arizona State University, which analyzed the bones. The bones are about 1,000 years old, dating from 945 A.D. to 1308 A.D.

“This was an Hispanic cemetery with 25 skulls, and 13 of them have deformed heads,” Moreno told ABC News today. “We don’t know why this population specifically deformed their heads.”

Moreno said that scientists had found skulls in other parts of Mexico, including Guasave, south of Sonora that also showed similar deformities in certain groups of people. Scientists believe they put beams of wood on the front and back of individuals’ heads and wrapped the wood with bands to exert pressure on the skull, Moreno said.
“We know that in some parts of Mexico, people deformed their heads because they wanted to distinguish important people or they wanted to distinguish people from one group from another,” she said.

Moreno said that skulls like this had never before been found in Sonora, and that many of the skeletons in the cemetery were those of children.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2012/12/alien-looking-human-skulls-found-in-mexico/
or
http://news.discovery.com/history/ancient-cranial-deformations-121219.html


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 24, 2012)

Not human.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 24, 2012)

fake


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 24, 2012)

They are human, cultures have been known to deform their skulls by using rope and tying it around a new born head. The plates of the skull are then altered and as the child grows fuze into the desired shape.


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2012)

Read an article on that a few days ago in a UK newspaper article. Seems to be the result of skull binding, which they have an illustration of:





http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-alien-skull-discovered-Mexican-cemetery.html

I still find it hard to empathise with the cultural motivations for such practices though.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 24, 2012)

probably hehe. although, there are similar examples in some museum in mexico so i believe.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> They are human, cultures have been known to deform their skulls by using rope and tying it around a new born head. The plates of the skull are then altered and as the child grows fuze into the desired shape.





KieX said:


> Read an article on that a few days ago in a UK newspaper article. Seems to be the result of skull binding, which they have an illustration of:
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/18/article-2250145-16928199000005DC-796_634x292.jpg
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-alien-skull-discovered-Mexican-cemetery.html
> ...



look at the eye sockets. those arent human!


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> look at the eye sockets. those arent human!



You can't see the eye sockets. Those face the front of the face. That thing that looks like an eye slit on the side is just the effect of the skull's deformation in the area next to the malar bone.

http://www.daviddarling.info/images/human_skull_side.jpg


----------



## Super XP (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting. Where do you think "THEY" got the idea from to make the 1979 Aliens Movie.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2012)

KieX said:


> You can't see the eye sockets. Those face the front of the face. That thing that looks like an eye slit on the side is just the effect of the skull's deformation in the area next to the malar bone.
> 
> http://www.daviddarling.info/images/human_skull_side.jpg



pretty sure that the slit is the thing u see between the temporal bone and the malar bone.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 24, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Interesting. Where do you think "THEY" got the idea from to make the 1979 Aliens Movie.
> http://cdn1.elitedaily.com/elite/wp...n-like-skulls-found-in-mexico-elite-daily.jpg



H.R. GIGER - YouTube


----------



## KieX (Dec 24, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> pretty sure that the slit is the thing u see between the temporal bone and the malar bone.



Yup. I can't pretend to know the name of that (hence my description was limited to "area next to") but that's what I thought you mistook for an eye socket.

But the real eye sockets which can't be seen in that picture in OP should be fairly normal. I believe the only other alteration to the skull was done to the teeth in some of the other skulls they found believed to be a right of passage


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 24, 2012)

Okay, this is archaeology so deserves to be in the science section.

However, it's the banal stupidity and cultural ignorance tripe to tag 'Alien-like' with it.  The article clearly states how the skulls get deformed.  Nothing Alien Like about them.

If anything, lets say Geiger's xenomorph has Ancient Mexican shaped skull.

It's the juxtaposition of proper science and 'pop culture' that really gets my knickers in a mother ****ing twist when it gets posted.  It's what makes the internet so stupidly dangerous.  It feeds the minds of the retarded en masse.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 24, 2012)

what?!?!?!

they have found a deformed skull in an area known to bind the heads of babies to deform skulls!!!

well i never....

mayans, egyptians and some african cultures all did this in the past. whether it was to please their gods or aliens we will never know but that is a human skull.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 24, 2012)

Exactly, but gets posted here with the 'Alien-Like skull found'. Does my tits in.


----------



## Drone (Dec 24, 2012)

This one is more artistic. 

Neeeeeeeext


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2012)

this is called "banding" and sometimes "lengthening" , it is a series of bands applied to a baby's skull before the fontanelle(Soft spot on the top of an infants head) has finished hardening. This in turn causes that conehead like effect. One could ask, since this has been going on for SO long, who are/where they imitating?

and that's the temple. Not eye socket. Although I'm sure there would be some type of shape deformity from this much Squeezing.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Okay, this is archaeology so deserves to be in the science section.



Mods are here to moderate not you.  Settle down.



Super XP said:


> Interesting. Where do you think "THEY" got the idea from to make the 1979 Aliens Movie.
> http://cdn1.elitedaily.com/elite/wp...n-like-skulls-found-in-mexico-elite-daily.jpg



"THEY" got the idea from nature.  It's called a Phronima.


----------



## Frick (Dec 24, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Exactly, but gets posted here with the 'Alien-Like skull found'. Does my tits in.



It wasn't the OP that said it's alien like, it's all the news outlets. And this stuff is good for science as it's get attention and publicity and that might mean income which mean moar science!


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 24, 2012)

This is nothing new.

Artificial cranial deformation.


----------



## Inceptor (Dec 24, 2012)

Frick said:


> It wasn't the OP that said it's alien like, it's all the news outlets. And this stuff is good for science as it's get attention and publicity and that might mean income which mean moar science!



No need to perpetuate the SEO click fishing of news outlets here.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 24, 2012)

does deforming a skull allow more brain mass?


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 24, 2012)

I dont agree that these are aliens.


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> http://blog.amnesiarazorfish.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/alien-salad.jpg
> 
> This one is more artistic.
> 
> Neeeeeeeext



I see your Alien and raise you a Frieza.


----------

